# Problems getting cinergy 1200 dvb-c card working

## codejunky

Hello,

I bought a cinergy 1200 dvb-c card on ebay. It has the "Philips Semiconductors SAA714" chip, which should be supported by linux. Lspci shows the following: 

```
05:07.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7146 (rev 01)
```

I have compiled and loaded the following kernel modules:

```

budget_ci              14724  0

budget_av              16384  0

tda10021                6276  1 budget_av

budget                  9732  0

budget_core             8836  3 budget_ci,budget_av,budget

tda10023                6148  1 budget_av

```

And dmesg shows the following after loading the kernel modules:

```

saa7146: register extension 'budget dvb'.

saa7146: register extension 'budget_av'.

saa7146: register extension 'budget_ci dvb'.

```

But the /dev/dvb/ device is not created. It seems that the device is not recognised properly. Any ideas why? What have I done wrong? Maybe a kernel module missing? 

Kind regards,

Jan

----------

## poly_poly-man

did you compile using the v4l mecurial tree?

You probably should...

In either case, you need a kernel 2.6.21.x or less.

poly-p man

----------

## codejunky

 *poly_poly-man wrote:*   

> did you compile using the v4l mecurial tree?
> 
> You probably should...
> 
> In either case, you need a kernel 2.6.21.x or less.
> ...

 

Ah okay! I am running 2.6.25 kernel. Then I will try a driver from the v4l mecurial tree. 

Thanks!

Kind regards,

Jan

----------

## codejunky

I compiled the driver from the v4l repository and loaded budget, budget-av, budget-ci and the tda10023 frontend module. But the device is not recognized properly? Am I on the wrong way?

Regards

Jan

----------

## poly_poly-man

 *codejunky wrote:*   

> I compiled the driver from the v4l repository and loaded budget, budget-av, budget-ci and the tda10023 frontend module. But the device is not recognized properly? Am I on the wrong way?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Jan

 Have you tried downgrading the kernel yet?

poly-p man

...who is forever stuck on 2.6.21.something

----------

## codejunky

I do not really understand why I need a 2.6.21 kernel? It seems that all needed modules for the card are in kernel-2.6.25?

----------

## poly_poly-man

 *codejunky wrote:*   

> I do not really understand why I need a 2.6.21 kernel? It seems that all needed modules for the card are in kernel-2.6.25?

 

weird v4l problem... biggest mistake I've ever seen..

Give it a try, and if it doesn't work, go back.

poly-p man

----------

## codejunky

Hmm, kernel 2.6.21 did not help. I compiled kernel 2.6.21 and used the driver from mercurial. But the card is not recognized. I have no clue.. 

Regards,

Jan

----------

